#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ..][..H.opeloos..][..

## crazii_me

hoi hoi allemaal.. 
ik ga een verhaal beginnen: Hopeloos.. 
als jullie het niet leuk vinden laat het me dan weten.. 
ik hoop dat jullie het wel leuk vinden.. :grote grijns:  

doeii doeii..

----------


## crazii_me

_Ik rende de trap op.. Ik kwam met moeite aan bij m'n kamer, en sloot achter me de deur.. Er werd op de deur gebonst..: LAILA(17j.) DOE DIE DEUR NU OPEN EL HMARA.. GA JE ZOMAAR WEG RENNEN.. Hijgend en bang ging ik in een hoekje van me kamer zitten.. Me stiefvader had me helemaal bond en blauw geslagen en dat om niks.. Ik hoorde me broer Majid(20j.) tegen me stiefvader schreeuwen.. Gelukkig had ik hem nog.. hij steunde me altijd.. Me ouders waren gescheiden.. Me moeder was vlak na me vader hertrouwd, en sinds dien was mijn happy leven verandert in een Hel.. Na de scheiding van me ouders werd er nog een rechtzaak geopend over de voogdij over wie Majid, Sabrin(me zusje van 14j.) en mij zouden krijgen.. Ik was toen ong. even oud als me zusje Sabrin toen ik gedwongen werd om te kiezen tussen me moeder en me vader.. Ik kon die keuze niet maken.. dus had de rechter het gemaakt.. nou eigelijk was het me moeder die die keuze had gemaakt.. Ze had de rechter omgekocht.. dus verloor me vader de zaak.. Sinds dien had ik me vader niet meer gezien.. Ik hoorde 1 keer me moeder met Majid praten.. Ik hoorde dat ze zei dat me vader was getrouwd.. Een maand later besloot me moeder ook om te trouwen.. Haar man leek in het begin een aardige man.. Ik kreeg altijd cadeautjes etc.. Maar 1 jaar na hun huwelijk begon de nachtmerrie.. Me moeder werkte en me stiefvader zat gewoon thuis.. Als ik van school kwam moest ik voor me zusje zorgen, opruimen, koken etc.. Als ik maar ook 1 keer te laat thuis kwam, dan kreeg ik gelijk alle hoeken van het huis te zien.. Als ik het aan me moeder vertelde dan zei ze dat het me eigenschuld was en dan kreeg ik ook nog klappen van haar.. De klappen begonnen steeds meer te worden.. Het begon een van de daagelijkse activiteiten te worden.. Een keer was het uit de hand gelopen, omdat Majid het niet meer aan kon zien hoe ik inelkaar werd geslagen door me stiefvader.. Er was zelfs politie bij gekomen.. Majid beschuldigde onze stiefvader voor kindermishandeling.. Me stiefvader moest een maand vast zitten voor onderzoek.. Maar uit die onderzoek bleek dat er niks was gebeurt.. Toen me stiefvader vrij was gekomen werd het steeds erger.. Als hij me meer dan 1 keer riep omdat ik em niet hoorde kreeg ik klappen.. Die gast zoop zich zelf klem middernacht, en maakte me wakker en sloeg me vervolgens knock-out.. en zo ging dat ong. 3  4 jaar lang door.. 
Op een dag ging me moeder werken.. en riep me stiefvader me naar beneden.. ik liep gelijk naar beneden, want ik had geen zin om morgen weer met een blauwe oog op school aan te komen.. Maar ja zoals gewoonlijk kreeg ik een klap in me gezicht.. Ik keek me stiefvader boos aan en zei: 'en waar heb ik dat aan verdiend' toen zei hij: 'je hebt de keuken nog niet opgeruimd' Terwijl ik die picobello had schoongepoetst.. ik keek hem verbaasd aan en zei: ' de keuken is al opgeruimd' Hij werd boos en gaf me een stomp: 'HOE DURF JIJ MIJ TEGEN TE SPREKEN' voor ik het wist werd ik door de huiskamer gegooid.. Hij pakte me bij mn haren en knalde me tegen de tafel aan.. Ik dacht: 'shit ik moet snel naar boven..' Ik rende de trap op.. Ik kwam met moeite aan bij m'n kamer, en sloot achter me de deur.. Er werd op de deur gebonst..: LAILA DOE DIE DEUR NU OPEN EL HMARA.. GA JE ZOMAAR WEG RENNEN.. Hijgend en bang ging ik in een hoekje van me kamer zitten.. Me stiefvader had me helemaal bond en blauw geslagen en dat om niks.. Ik hoorde me broer Majid(20j.) tegen me stiefvader schreeuwen..: 'WAT IS HIER AAN DE HAND.. WAAROM HEB JE HAAR NOU WEER GESLAGEN.. HE WAT HEEFT ZIJ JOU AANGEDAAN OM DIT TE VERDIENEN.. JE HEBT HET RECHT NIET OM HAAR TE SLAAN.. JE BENT HAAR VADER NIET!! HOOR JE ME: JIJ BENT HAAR VADER NIET!!.. Boos liep me stiefvader naar buiten.. hij knalde de deur achterzich dicht 'zo die zien we voor een paar uurtjes niet meer terug..' dacht Majid bij zichzelf.. Hij klopte voorzichtig tegen me deur aan: 'Laila.. ik ben het Majid.. die flikker is al weg..' met moeite deed ik de deur open en ging op me bed zitten.. Majid kwam naast me zitten.. Hij pakte me hand beet en zei: 'sorry dat je al deze ellende moet meemaken.. Op een dag haal ik je uit deze hel dat beloof ik je !!.. Ga jij je nu maar opfrisse.. incha-allah komt alles goed..' Een paar uur later kwam me moeder thuis.. Ze liep stampend de trap op en knalde me kamer deur open.. En begon me uit te schelden.. ik begreep er niks van.. Opeens pakte ze een riem en begon me er mee te slaan.. ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.. Ik begon te schreeuwen van de pijn.. Majid en Sabrin kwamen aangerend.. Majid trok me moeder uit me kamer: 'WILLEN JULLIE HAAR DOOD HEBBEN OF ZO!! ZE HEEFT NET AL KLAPPEN GENOEG GEHAD VAN DIE KANKELIJER DIE ZICH DE MAN IN HUIS NOEMT.. IK BEGRIJP NOG STEEDS NIET WAAROM JIJ HAAR NIET MET PAPA HEB LATEN GAAN.. HIJ KAN TENMINSTE BETER VOOR HAAR ZORGEN DAN JIJ IN JOU HELE LEVEN KAN DOEN.. ALS JE ECHT VAN HAAR HIELD DAN ZOU JE HAAR DIT NIET AAN DOEN!! EN DAT NOEMT ZICH ZELF MOEDER.. BAZZ!!' De woorden die Majid zei hadden me moeder heel erg veel pijn gedaan.. Maar zij verwerkte haar pijn ook met klappen uitdelen.. Ze gaf Majid een platte hand precies in zn gezicht.. Majid keek haar met grote ogen aan: 'Heb je Laila geen genoeg klappen gegeven..?' en hij liep weg.. Nog nooit had me moeder Majid geslagen.. Hij was haar lievelings kind.. Sabrin liep naar me moeder toe en zei: 'IK HAAT JOU, IK HAAT JOU, IK HAAT JOU SINDS JIJ DIE POOIER IN HUIS HEB GENOMEN..' Ook zij kreeg een klap van me moeder.. voordat me zusje terug naar mij wou lopen zei ze: 'ik begin jou steeds meer te haten.. JIJ BENT MIJN MOEDER NIET MEER!!_

----------


## miss_remix

hey meid ga gauw verder :Smilie:

----------


## Mocro-Flower

leeukk begin meid
ga gauw verder..  :Iluvu:   :zwaai:

----------


## crazii_me

_thanxx.. hier een vervolgje speciaal voor Mocro-Flower en miss_remix.. _  


*voordat me zusje terug naar mij wou lopen zei ze: 'ik begin jou steeds meer te haten.. JIJ BENT MIJN MOEDER NIET MEER!!

Me moeder begon spijt te krijgen van wat ze gedaan had.. Ze liep naar haar werk kamertje en ging achter haar bureau zitten: 'Hoe kan ik me kinderen dit nou aan doen .. Waarom kon ik al die tijd niet zien wat er echt gebeurde.. Waarom nu pas..? Waarom Waarom..?? Waarom zie ik nu alles terwijl het al veelste laat is..? Ik heb voor me man gekozen die het niet eens waard is in plaats voor mij kinderen..? Waarom?? Dit kan ik me zelf nooit meer vergeven.. maar ik hoop dat hun het mij op een dag zullen vergeven..' Me moeder begon na te denken.. ze moest een manier vinden om ons weer vrolijk te krijgen.. 'Mijn liefste kinderen.. Ik zal jullie een plezier doen.. Ik zal voor eeuwig en altijd verdwijnen.. Ik MOET een einde maken aan deze ellende..' Me moeder liep naar de keuken, en pakte een mes uit de keukenla.. 'Jullie zullen nu geen last meer van mij hebben..  ' en sneed haar polsen open..* 

Ik ga misschien morgen verder.. 
Ik hoop dat jullie het leuk vinden.. 
doeii doeii  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Mocro-Flower

Thnx voor de vervolg
Beslama  :grote grijns:   :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ayaw ayaw wat gaat ze doen
is wel spannend
ga gauw weer verder met je vervolg 
mooi verhaal  :grote grijns:

----------


## crazii_me

> _Geplaatst door Mocro-Flower_ 
> *Thnx voor de vervolg
> Beslama  *


Geen dank meid..
zolang jullie het maar leuk vinden :grote grijns: ..

----------


## crazii_me

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ayaw ayaw wat gaat ze doen
> is wel spannend
> ga gauw weer verder met je vervolg 
> mooi verhaal *


thanxx sweety..
ik ga misschien straks verder..
want ik moet zo weg..

doeii doeii :blauwe kus:

----------


## rababel

wuaaaaahhhhhhh meissie..het ss een top van een verhaal duuzz ga snel weer verder meissie..want het ss een toppie van een verhaal..!!

----------


## crazii_me

_Hier ss de vervolg dan..

Nadat we gezellig bij gekletst hadden gingen we naar de huis van Sam.. 
Het was een leuk ingerichtte huis.. In de ingang ws er een grote spiegel die precies tegen over de deur stond..
Dus als je binnen komt kun je je zelf gelijk bewonderen .. De zitkamer ws heel lang.. Aan de ene kant ws het marokkaans 
ingericht met sdader(marokkaanse bank) met blauwe bekleding.. En aan de andere kant ws er een grote hoekbank 
van blauwe leer.. Bijna de hele huis was blauw.. Het ws heel mooi.. Samir gaf me een korte rondleiding en
liet me de kamer zien waar ik zou overnachten..: 'En dit word jou kamer..' Het was een kamer met een bed een kast 
en een bureau waar een pc op stond.. Sam: 'Er zit internet op..' zei hij en gaf me een knipoog.. 
Ik lachte naar em .. Opeens schoot er me iets te binnen: 'Ik heb geen kleren bij me..'
Sam lachend: 'Die halen we straks wel op okay..??' 'Okay..!!' Sam: 'Ik ga ff douche..!!'
Ik: 'ss goed..' Ik ging op de bed zitten in de kamer waar k sliep.. 
Ik had de brieven van mn vader nog in mn tas.. Ik legde ze op bed en las de brieven die ik nog niet had gelezen..
Ik kreeg tranen in mn ogen.. In een van de brieven stond dat mn vader 2 kinderen had.. 
Een jongen en een meisje.. Rachid(4j.) en Youssra(2j.).. Mn vader had foto's van hun mee gestuurt..
Het waren 2 beeldschone kinderen.. Echte schatjes.. 
Het werd tijd om mn kleren op te halen.. Samir wou mee maar k vond dat ik ze zelf moest ophalen..
En bovendien kreeg een een telefoontje van zn mattie dat tie naar em toe moest komen dusz..
Ik stapte in mn auto en reed naar huis.. Daar aangekomen zag ik dat de auto van Majid en die van me moeder er niet stonden..
Pff ik was opgelucht.. Ik deed de deur open en toen kwam Sabrin gelijk naar beneden gerend..
Ze hield me stevig vast.. Ik liep naar mn kamer en pakte mn reiskoffer en deed daar allerlei belangrijke spullen in..
Sabrin probeerde me tegen te houden maar het lukte toch niet.. Ik: 'Sorry lievie maar k kan hier egt niet blijven..
Maak je maar niet druk het komt wel goed..' Ik was klaar met inpakken.. Ik liep met de koffer naar de auto..
Ik stopte em in de kofferbak.. Ik liep weer naar mn zusje en gaf haar een kus op haar voorhoofd..
Ze keek me met verdriet in haar ogen aan en zei: 'Wanneer kan ik papa zien..??'
'Ik bel je wel op en dan gaan we samen..Okay..??' 'Okay..' Ik stapte in, reed weg en liet mn zusje met betraande ogen staan..
Ik dacht weer na..: Ik moet mn vader gaan bezoeken.. 

bye bye.._

----------


## EgyptGirl

Hey... thanks voor je vervolg.... 


Was weer Super... ... ga snel weer verder ... 

kusjess

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schat, ga snel weer verder! 



Kusje, Naima

----------


## rababel

eeyy zina ga snel weer verder.. :knipoog:

----------


## MissAziza

ga gauw verder lieffie  :grote grijns:  
 :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:  

dikke knuffel van mij

----------


## crazii_me

_Thanxx 

Sorry als k een lange tijd niet heb gereageerd..
Dat komt omdat ik zoals jullie al wete mn verhaal op marokko .nl heb gezet en 
k moet nog naar school en al dus ik heb weinig tijd om allebij bij te houwe..

Ma hier een vervolg voor jullie..:

..||..VerVolg..||..

Thuis aangekomen was Sam al bezig met het avond eten.. Ik trok mn pyama aan en hielp hem mee en dekte de tafel..
Tijdens het eten vertelde ik Sam alles over wat er ws gebeurd.. Hij vond dat ik zo snel mogelijk mijn vader moet gaan opzoeken..
Ik besloot de volgende dag naar em toe te gaan.. Ik werd s'ochtends wakker.. Ging douche en kleedde me aan..
Ik pakte het papiertje die ik had geprint in de teleboutique en deed de pc aan..
Ik zocht op het internet de route van sam's huis naar mn vader's huis..
Ik had de route geprint, pakte mn tas groette Sam en liep naar buite..
Ik stapte mn auto in.. en keek hoe ik ong. daar heen moest.. Ik volgde de route.. 
Daar aangekomen.. Het ws een best wel gezellige buurt..Ik ws al in de goeie staat..
Nu alleen nog de goeie nummer.. Eindelijk had ik het goeie nummer gevonden..
Ik zag Rachid, het zoontje van me vader buiten op het speeltuintje tegen over hun huis spelen..
Ik bleef in mn auto zitten omdat ik die Audi A4 niet zag.. 
Kijkend naar Rachid dwaalde ik weg in mn gedachtes..
Ik dacht aan toen ik klein was.. Hoe leuk ik altijd aan het spelen was met mn vader en Majid..
Hoe mn vader me leerde fietsen.. Hahah dat ws leuk.. Ik ws helemaal bedekt met bescherming..
Hij zei altijd..: 'Ik wil niet dat mijn kleine engel bezeerd raakt..' 
Een keer ws ik heel hard gevallen in de tuin en toen deed mn vader er een pleister op en gaf een kusje op de wond..
En toen ging ik op zn schoot zitten in de schommel, die hij speciaal voor mij had gemaakt..
Ik viel in mn vader's armen in slaap.. Ik voelde me altijd veilig in zn armen..
Ik werd uit mn gedachtes gehaald door een vrouw die haar zoon riep..
Ik verstond haar niet.. Nadat ik weer op aarde was geland verstond ik haar pas..:
'RACHID..!! RACHID..!!' Rachid: 'Ja mama' 'Kom je binnen.. Papa heeft gebeld hij ss onderweg..'
Het ws de vrouw van mn vader.. Ik had haar foto in een van de brieven gezien..
'JAAAAAAAAAAAH SS PAPA AL ONDER WEG..!! IK KOM AL IK KOM AL..'
Ik zag dat zn zusje Youssra na buiten liep en naar haar broer schreeuwde..: 'papie in ato.. papie kom huis..!!'
Ik kreeg tranen toen ik Rachid en Youssra zo blij zag over dat mn vader kwam.. 
Ik zag dat de vrouw van mn vader naar me keek..
Ze had me herkend want ze werd lijkwit.. Ze bleef maar kijken.. 
De raam van mn auto stond open dus ze kon me heel goed zien.. 
Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.. Op dat moment kwam de auto van mn vader aan gereden..
Die wist gelijk dat ik in de auto zat.. Hij herkend mn auto uit duizenden..
Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.. Ik flipte helemaal en reed met volle snelheid weg.._

----------


## MissAziza

:boogie:   :boogie:  he he lieffie hoe is ie? ga snel verder gaat haar vader haar achterna?????? kan niet wachten op je vervolg..  :boogie:  doeggggg lieverd doe de groeten thuis  :zwaai:

----------


## crazii_me

_Heey hbiba.. ik denk dat ik maar ga stoppen met dit verhaal..
k ga op marokko .nl verder.. 
als je de link wil geef k em wel op msn.. 

bye bye..

Laatste vervolg..:

Mn handen trilde helemaal.. Ik kreeg bijna een ongeluk maar gelukkig ontweek ik die auto net op tijd..
Ik dacht na.. 'Het ss nu of nooit Laila..' zei een stem in mn hoofd..
Ik haalde diep adem en draaide midden op et weg de auto.. Alle bestuurder's toeterde..
Maar ik trok me dr niks van aan.. Ik reed weer met volle snelheid het straatje in..
En remde met een akkelig geluid voor de deur.. Ik parkeerde mn auto en liep naar de voordeur..
Bijna alle buurtbewoners keken naar mij maar het kon me niks schelen..
Ik haalde nog ns diep adem en belde aan..
De deur ging na 80 jaar open.. Ik overdijf het ws ongeveer na een minuutje.. niet eens.. 
maar het leek wel 80 jaar..
De vrouw van mn vader deed open.. 
Ik stotterde..:'emhh.. ik .. ik ben ..'
Voordat ik mn zin kon uitspreken zei ze..: 'Laila.. jij bent Laila..Ik weet het.. De dochter van mijn man..
kom binnen meid..' Ik werd rood en volgde haar naar binnen.. 
'Kom verder..' Ik deed uit beleefdheid mn schoenen uit en ging in de zit kamer zitten.. 
'Jou vader moest ff weg.. Hij kan elk moment terug komen..' 'Okay..' 
'Nou ik zal me ff voorstellen.. Ik ben Najat benzaki..' zei ze met een glimlach..
Ik..: 'en zoals je al weet ben ik Laila Rani.. En dat moeten Rachid en Youssra zijn..'
'Ja precies.. wil je wat drinken..??' 'Neej dank je wel..!' 'Je hoeft je niet te schamen meid.. 
Doe maar gewoon net als of je thuis bent..' 'Ik hoef echt niks..' Ik voelde gewoon dat ik zo rood als een tomaat was..
'Weet je wat ik ga gewoon thee zetten..' zei ze lachend..
Rachid en Youssra gingen naar boven om te spelen.. 
En ik ik trad dromenland weer binne.. Het ws een hele aardige vrouw.. 
En die kleintjes waren echte schatjes.. Op foto waren ze schattig maar in het echt zijn ze nog schattiger..
Ze behandelde haar kinderen liefdevol.. Iets wat je niet over mn eige moeder kan zegge.. Ik bedoel mn stiefmoeder..
Ik ben er nog steeds niet aan gewend geraakt.. De vrouw van mn vader behandeld me zelfs met meer liefde dan zij..
Zoals gewoonlijk werd ik weer uit mn gedachtes gehaald door de deur die open ging..
Ik hoorde voetstappen.. De voetstappen kwamen steeds dichtbij.. Tot dat er iemand de zitkamer binnen kwam..
Ik kon mn ogen niet geloven.. Het was.._

----------


## rababel

_ma3lisch zina k vergeet ook vaak om hierop te komen om het te lezen..:S maar je doet het al perfect daar..hehe egt waar je hebt wel heel veel fans al.. yallah thala frasek en spreek je nog wel inshallah.._

----------


## Batata24

waarom ga je nou niet door

----------


## crazii_me

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *waarom ga je nou niet door*


_sorry maar ik kan niet verder gaan omdat ik geen tijd over heb..
Ik ben al bezig met dit verhaal op marokko .nl en ik heb dan geen tijd om mn huiswerk en een vervolg te zetten op marokko . nl en dan nog eentje op maroc.nl

Ik hoop dat jullie dit begrijpen.. en als jullie dit verhaal verder willen lezen dan kun je naar marokko .nl gaan.. 

beslama.._

----------


## Batata24

nou wat gemeen zeg  :frons:  iedereen gaat altijd op die andere site door en daar kan ik nou juist net niet op  :frons:

----------


## crazii_me

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *nou wat gemeen zeg  iedereen gaat altijd op die andere site door en daar kan ik nou juist net niet op *


_Het spijt me echt.. De reden wrm ik hier ben begonnen met mn verhaal was omdat ik op mn andere pc niet op marokko .nl kon..
en nu zit ik meestal op de lappie en daar kan het wel.. 

Sorry.. 

Groetjes van crazii_me.._

----------

